# Ada Vs Eco Complete



## plurmaster

Just curious why is ada aqua amozonia II soil better then eco complete substrate?


----------



## frozenbarb

Eco Complete only has macros and traces.
Its a all natural substrate.

Aquasoil I think has everything.
It is a modified substrate.

Please use the search function, There is a lot of threads on this topic.


----------



## niko

A more proper question would be "Why is AquaSoil far better than any other substrate?" 

One of the reasons that Aquasoil is better is that maintains slightly acidic environment for the roots. It has other properties too, but this one is the main thing that makes it so much better.

--Nikolay


----------



## TNguyen

For me, I can grow plants much better in ADA substrate. I prefer the original Amazonia. It's not compact and hard for the roots to grow in. Plus all the "magic" stuff that comes with it.


----------



## plurmaster

I also realize the bags ada sells are in litres? How many bags i need for a 20 gal tank? I only know in lbs like eco complete i would need 2 bags for a 20 gal dont know how to calculate in litres.


----------



## TNguyen

You can do away with one bag. I like to buy extra just in case I want to be more creative like adding slope. If you are adding decorative sand, one bag is enough.


----------



## helgymatt

Are you all referring to a bag...as in the 9L bags?


----------



## plurmaster

yes the 9litre bag..how many lbs is in a 9litre bag?


----------



## TNguyen

Since you know how big the eco is, it’s almost same size or a little more I would roughly say.


----------



## apistaeasy

From ADG's website:

AQUARIUM SIZE || POWER SAND || AQUA SOIL 
ADA 60cm (24in. X 12in.) = U.S. 15 gal. || 1- 2 liter bag "S", Regular || 1- 9 liter bag
or Special type 

Standard U.S. 20 gallon (high or long) || 1- 2 liter bag "S", Regular || 1- 9 liter bag + 
or Special type 1- 3 liter bag

ADA 90cm (36in. X 18in.) = U.S. 58 gal. || 2- 2 liter bags "M", Regular || 3- 9 liter bags 
or Special type

ADA 120cm (48in. X 18in.) = U.S. 75 gal. || 3- 2 liter bags "M", Regular or || 4- 9 liter bags
1- 6 liter bag "M" Special type 

ADA 180cm (72in. X 24in.) = U.S. 180 gal. || 9- 2 liter bags "L", Regular or || 9- 9 liter bags
1- 18 liter bag "L" Special type

*note that a a 9 liter bag of is approximately 20 lbs.


----------



## 954baby

currently I have a tank with eco, just amazonia 2 and then amazonia 2 and power sand. I'd definately recommend that you buy special power sand. It will from day 1 keep your water clear. I had a fog with just the amazonia 2 for more then a week. Also anytime I disturb the substrate I get a little of a fog. Doesn't happen in my tank with special powersand.


----------



## plurmaster

Thank you for everyones help. I think i should return the 2 bags of eco complete and get 2 bags of amozonia 2 powder.


----------



## apistaeasy

Powder is just for the top layer, mostly decorative. 

I suggest using mostly regular, with just a bit of powder.


----------



## stuckintexas

you can always calculate the volume of substrate you wish to put in your tank in cubic inches just by taking some measurements with a tape or something...then take that volume and google "unit conversion" or something like that and it will pump your inches into liters. very easy. also, i would recommend amazonia I instead of II.


----------



## TNguyen

apistaeasy said:


> Powder is just for the top layer, mostly decorative.
> 
> I suggest using mostly regular, with just a bit of powder.


+1


----------



## bigstick120

Wont the powered layer eventually settle to the bottom with the larger regular grains on top?


----------



## apistaeasy

bigstick120 said:


> Wont the powered layer eventually settle to the bottom with the larger regular grains on top?


Maybe, but by that time your plants have grown in and you can't see your substrate anyways. 
My point is that powder, as opposed to regular, is just a cosmetic difference.


----------



## jnaz

I have amazonia 2 and a lot of the black has gone away exposing the orange. It has lowered my ph to 6.8, which is what I wanted, but I also wanted a solid black substrate. My ecocomplete has worked out well for me- great growth, solid color, and does not fog the water up for a day every time it is disturbed. If you are raising CRS then go for the A2 otherwise get the less expensive eco.


----------



## SnyperP

You'd be suprised how close much more is in an 9L bag of ADA vs 20lb bag of Ecocomplete. 

I set up my 20H with 1 9L amazonia and one 2L Powersand Special S. It's worth the extra cost. I'd be comfortable saying that that combination is more than 20 lb bags of eco.


----------



## xpirtdesign

or some play sand, dosing dry fertz and pressurized co2 with good lighting. play sand is $3-$4 at home depot per 50lbs and looks great, IMO


----------



## LAKA

I have laterite and peat moss 3 inches thick and 2 inches of gravel above this. My plant roots get excellent fertilisation at the roots and growth has been phenomenal with all species over the last 3 years.
I don't believe ADA amazonia or any other substrate for that fact would give me a superior result . And guess what, the laterite soil was free!!. The only person i believe is laughing all the way to the bank is Takashi Amano.

Why buy bottled water when tap water is 200% cheaper?


LAKA


----------



## apistaeasy

LAKA said:


> I have laterite and peat moss 3 inches thick and 2 inches of gravel above this. My plant roots get excellent fertilisation at the roots and growth has been phenomenal with all species over the last 3 years.
> I don't believe ADA amazonia or any other substrate for that fact would give me a superior result . And guess what, the laterite soil was free!!. The only person i believe is laughing all the way to the bank is Takashi Amano.
> 
> Why buy bottled water when tap water is 200% cheaper?
> 
> LAKA


LAKA -

Your opinion on laterite vs. ADA soil is inappropriately placed here. Since you have never used ADA soil you have no way to compare, and therefore your opinion does no use to help this discussion. Your response would do better in a thread titled "Is ADA soil worth the money, or are other substrates just as good?"

I am interested in your claims that laterite and peat moss grow plants as good or better than ADA soil. I look forward to your new thread and scientific results.


----------



## LAKA

That's correct i have not used ADA soils.
I do not see a need for it in my situation.
As for scientific proof , i am more than happy to refer you to another site 
if you wish that confirms there are superior soil products available 
out there in terms of growth rates and plant mass when ADA soils were comparatively tested . Just PM me 
if interested.

I am not saying for one instant ADA soils do not do what they preach. 
I feel you can get just as good as well as superior reuslts with other substrates as well.

LAKA


----------



## gasteriaphile

TNguyen said:


> For me, I can grow plants much better in ADA substrate. I prefer the original Amazonia. It's not compact and hard for the roots to grow in. Plus all the "magic" stuff that comes with it.


Hi there. I have been considering the Pros and Cons of Eco-Complete, Flourite and ADA Amazonia. The first two are available locally from my LFS, the Amano stuff is not and would entail a shipping fee on top of the cost of the substrate itself. Is it worth it? Also, in his 2nd book Takashi usually uses Power Sand with some sort of coarse sand substrate. If you prefer ADA substrate original Amazonia, do you also use Power Sand as well and if so why? Also do you use Bacter 100? Thanks, Breck


----------



## gasteriaphile

*ADA vs. Eco-Complete vs. Flourite*

Might as well include Flourite into this discussion.

I am really puzzled by the lack of simple, straight-forward explanations of the differences between products of the SAME company! Forget for the moment what distinguishes ADA's substrates from Eco or Flourite - these companies don't even distinguish adequately between their own types.

Go read the ADA American suppliers on Amazonia and Amazonia II and the other two types. They use essentially the same blurbs. Then go to Sea-Chem and read the differences they give betw. Flourite (the original) and Flourite Black and Onyx Sand and....so on. Sea-Chem even provides an Adobe table purporting to compare all their types of substrate - but unless you are an organic chemist, I challenge you to get anything out of it!

And forget about getting some straight-forward, practical explanations of differences by going to a retailer like Drs. Foster and Smith. Although they have a nice substrate essay by the CEO of Sea-Chem, basically they just repeat what is already said, or not said, on the Sea-Chem website.

I don't know if it's just me, but this situation seems very strange. :crazy:


----------



## BassMan

I'm looking to put down enough substrate to start a 72 gallon bow front aquarium. I would like to do dense vegetation like some of the images on this forum but find that the Eco-Complete is an expensive substrate to use over the entirety of my tank. Any reccommendations on an affordable resource to use?

Also, My tank will house some Oscars and some bass. Any type of plants I should avoid with these species'? 

Finally, where can I go about purchasing my light and CO2 systems for a reasonable price? I'm in NY but am very savvy with internet ordering. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TNguyen

gasteriaphile said:


> Hi there. I have been considering the Pros and Cons of Eco-Complete, Flourite and ADA Amazonia. The first two are available locally from my LFS, the Amano stuff is not and would entail a shipping fee on top of the cost of the substrate itself. Is it worth it? Also, in his 2nd book Takashi usually uses Power Sand with some sort of coarse sand substrate. If you prefer ADA substrate original Amazonia, do you also use Power Sand as well and if so why? Also do you use Bacter 100? Thanks, Breck


Hi Breck,

Well, for me it is worth it. I change all my setup to the ADA substrate (original) and haven't look back. And yes I use the power sand (Special). The power sand special has all the additives already mix in so you really don't need to buy all the other additive like Bacter 100, Clear Super, and Tourmaline.

I can understand the cost factor if you have to pay for shipping and depending on how big the tank is. If it's a small to medium size tank get the ADA substrate and try for yourself.

Cheers,
Thanh


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

I haven't used Eco Complete so I can't say anything about it. But I have used Amazonia for years so I can tell you some about that.

I'm sure everyone knows this, but Aquasoil is NOT "THE PERFECT" soil. It has pros, but obviously it has cons. First and foremost is that this substrate is disposable. In 1-2 years, sometime even sooner, all the pellets will degenerate into mud. You will not be able to use it for years to come like with sands. 

The second is how this soil affect the water chemistry. You really need to understand this and use the soil accordingly. The soil will make your water softer (lower KH/GH) and make the water acidic (lower pH). You will really see this in effect when you first setup your tank. It is not rare for my water to go below 6.0pH sometime down to 5.0 for the first week to month. If you want to keep your pH above 6, you really need to change the water frequently, every day or every other day, for the first few weeks. 

The third is not all plant and fish do well in this enviornment. Of course, if the plant prefer acidic soft water, they will do well. But there are many plants that do better in alkaline (pH above 7) water. Some shrimp do not do too well in soft acidic water. 

The last is with fertilizer soaked into the soil. If you do not have a lot of plant or change water frequently in the beginning, you will see a lot of algae growth. This is because in the begnning the soil and Power Sand is still VERY rich in fertilizer. If there aren't enough plant to use all the fertilizer dissolving into the water, algae will grow. This is especially the case with Power Sand Special where fertilizer is even richer. 

My conclusion is that Aquasoil CAN be a great substrate if you truly understand its characteristic and use it accordingly. You should not mistake that this is the ultimate, cure-all soil. There is no such thing and there will never be such thing.


----------

